

I fixed physics to get your attention, now please buy my fancy blow tube - sjer
http://southjerseyengineering.tumblr.com

======
sjer
Also, does anyone know why the reddit post of this isn't working (0 traffic)?

[http://redd.it/2cii9m](http://redd.it/2cii9m)

------
sjer
Yes, it is Gravity without strings, extra dimensions or any weird things. Now
please visit [http://IGG.me/at/SandPiper](http://IGG.me/at/SandPiper) and
support a better way to measure your lungs. THanks!

